# BBQ at George Farmers house



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jul 2007)

25th August in Stamford, Lincs.

If you would like to go, please contact George Farmer directly via email as there are limited spaces available.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jul 2007)

No more places I'm afraid.  Can't afford all the food....


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Aug 2007)

Enjoy the BBQ chaps, and have a beer for me!

P.S. Don`t forget George`s bumps.

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Aug 2007)

no worries mate although i'm gonna need some help, the BigDanne is meant to be ironic!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (24 Aug 2007)

Im 6 foot 6 and 16 stone  no worries *snicker*


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (26 Aug 2007)

Thanks for hosting George! We had a great time, it was amazing to put faces to names, and names to screen names!

Email me all the pics and Ill make a full thingy up on the website.

Was great to meet you all.  I ended up having a 5 hour drive home, which was lovely! Still, it was kinda expected in the bank holiday traffic.  Thanks for the plants Jimboo, Im about to rescape my tank, so lots of ideas now 

Im about to cover my car, and all my families cars with UKaps car stickers, thanks to Dan.

Lots of beer drinking, over heating in the sun and remote helicopter games, it was a great day, I cant wait to put it all together


----------



## Maximumbob (26 Aug 2007)

would love to see some pics!


----------



## Fred Dulley (27 Aug 2007)

Hope everyone had a good time. Couldn't make it this year because I can't yet drive and I've been celebrating me passing my GCSEs.


----------



## James Flexton (30 Aug 2007)

Hi gang, somehow i've only just found this section. i've been looking in general discussions all week and wondering why nobody has mentioned the BBQ...LOL. Thanks again George for a great day it was good to see everyone. Is Jeremy a member on here? i thought he may be but i haven't noticed him around. if not then i think you should get on the case, That tank is gonna be awesome and i'm sure we all want to know how it progresses (after the big unveiling obviously!)

please pass on my thanks to the ladies of the house for letting us take over their saturday.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Sep 2007)

Bugger, I missed this!  Well, I've not managed to be that active on the UKAPS forum yet, maybe the next BBQ


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Sep 2007)

okies dokies, the pics are now up for the bbq.

follow the news link on the main home page, or

http://www.ukaps.org/news.php


----------



## George Farmer (6 Sep 2007)

Brilliant mate.  Well done!


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Sep 2007)

crackin job as always!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Sep 2007)

Ace,were the arty pics i did no good?

Looks good.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Sep 2007)

they were fine mate, i just didnt wanna over load it all, we had quite enough pics for that.  we can use your more arty pics later on for something else i though  keep them more exclusive!

im actually planning on doing another small flash movie with those pics of yours, fading from one to the other, which ill place somewhere a bit later on


----------



## Maximumbob (6 Sep 2007)

excellent guys.... am green with envy.  Definitly gona earn some brownie points with the missus to get to weekend fish thingy soon!


----------



## James Flexton (9 Sep 2007)

how did i miss this this! great day had by all i feel. you should have told me to shift if you wanted a founder photo sorry mate. 

I hope all your plants are still alive guys and i haven't given out duds!

hope to see you at the festival.
James


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Sep 2007)

hey don't worrk about it mate Matt was only messin.

My plants are rockin thanks mate defo not duds! my tank is nearly worthy of photos so i'll post when i've taken them.


----------



## James Flexton (9 Sep 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> hey don't worrk about it mate Matt was only messin.



no worries, glad the plants are ok


----------

